# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم VygisToolbox تحديثات :  SAM_1_26SD - added Ever EV-W200,EV-W270 and EV-W370.

## mohamed73

New version - SAM_1_26SD is uploaded to support sites at LG section.
 - Added support for Ever EV-W200,EV-W270 and EV-W370.

----------

